# What Kind Of Rhoms Are These?



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

I found this youtube clip of "wolf in the water" and it shows these rhoms which look menacing. Seems like most of the rhoms sold and kept are nice and chubby where these just look lean and badass. Not sure if they are just skinny or if they have different body shapes where they lower body is flat instead of the typical diamond shape. High backs maybe?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Rhoms are rhoms but from what I remember in that documentary they just look underfed were as the rhoms in the tanks stored fat easier since the avaiability of food.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

all rhoms are the same those come from Venezuela so most of us say Vinny rhom. but all rhoms are just rhoms.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

red eyed high back blue diamond superman jet black rhom.

But seriously it is a S. rhombeus. Any name given on top of the scientific name is a common name. It is based on what the observer decides to call it. Highbacks, diamonds... are used to describe fish with certain physical traits but there is no real scientific validity and no true definition on what is and is not a diamond.

IMO stick with calling rhoms S. rhombeus and only add a collection point if known. They is no need to add a salesmans description of the fish infront of the name to make it sound better.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> red eyed high back blue diamond superman jet *super* black rhom.


Geez, don't try to ID if you can't Id it correctly


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Tensa said:


> all rhoms are the same those come from Venezuela so most of us say Vinny rhom. but all rhoms are just rhoms.


Hi Tensa,
How do you know those came from Venezuela?!..I posted this video clip last year in the "pics and vids" section and I don't recall the narrator saying anything about where those rhoms were filmed at...IMO, they look fully grown diamond variants!...Bad-ass prehistoric monster looking things!...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree that a Rhom is a Rhom... but I've never seen more wicked looking Rhoms than from that show (from Venezuela). I would be interested to see what an adult Venez Rhom looks like in the hobby/home aquarium. Too bad none is available in the trade for sale... maybe hannibal can comment on the reason for that


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Da said:


> all rhoms are the same those come from Venezuela so most of us say Vinny rhom. but all rhoms are just rhoms.


Hi Tensa,
How do you know those came from Venezuela?!..I posted this video clip last year in the "pics and vids" section and I don't recall the narrator saying anything about where those rhoms were filmed at...IMO, they look fully grown diamond variants!...Bad-ass prehistoric monster looking things!...








[/quote]

true diamonds are from peru. and i honestly dont remember where i found it from but it could be because of some of the other species seen in the video or because of some other source of information. im sure someone else knows the answer. but over the years that video has been used for marketing for when some people got their hands on vinny rhoms and customers ask do they look like the video. its hard to get that shape some rhoms very very very few have it others get it because of lack of nourishment because those ones really are just in bad shape in that video even though they are in the wild.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> red eyed high back blue diamond superman jet black rhom.
> 
> But seriously it is a S. rhombeus. Any name given on top of the scientific name is a common name. It is based on what the observer decides to call it. Highbacks, diamonds... are used to describe fish with certain physical traits but there is no real scientific validity and no true definition on what is and is not a diamond.
> 
> IMO stick with calling rhoms S. rhombeus and only add a collection point if known. They is no need to add a salesmans description of the fish infront of the name to make it sound better...*Oh really?!..Try telling that to our sponsors!...*


Sean,
This is where you and I part ways...In theory, you are right...But in reality, you are not...Diamonds do have a higher pointed back than "regular" black rhoms that come from Peru, but also the glittery gold, silver, blue scales does indeed *ADD* to their monetary value..That is why AS, SA, AE Aquatics generally have diamonds priced higher than their regular black counterparts with respect to their sizes!...


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

man look at the red eyes on those things.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

probably filmed toward the end of the dry season, beginning of the rainy season...that could explain how they look so lean and haggard.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> red eyed high back blue diamond superman jet black rhom.


Not to doubt you, but they are not sexual dimorph, so how can you tell it's a red eyed high back blue diamond superman jet black rhom and not a red eyed high back blue diamond catwoman jet black rhom ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'll settle this... your both wrong


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Tensa said:


> all rhoms are the same those come from Venezuela so most of us say Vinny rhom. but all rhoms are just rhoms.


Hi Tensa,
How do you know those came from Venezuela?!..I posted this video clip last year in the "pics and vids" section and I don't recall the narrator saying anything about where those rhoms were filmed at...IMO, they look fully grown diamond variants!...Bad-ass prehistoric monster looking things!...








[/quote]

true diamonds are from peru. and i honestly dont remember where i found it from but it could be because of some of the other species seen in the video or because of some other source of information. im sure someone else knows the answer. but over the years that video has been used for marketing for when some people got their hands on vinny rhoms and customers ask do they look like the video. its hard to get that shape some rhoms very very very few have it others get it because of lack of nourishment because those ones really are just in bad shape in that video even though they are in the wild.
[/quote]

Cariba + Irrittans = Venezuela.

The whole movie was filmed in Venezuela.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm guessing this is what a true vinny rhom look in home aquarium, picture is from opefe hobbyist photo album
_Serrasalmus rhombeus_
Approximately 11 inches TL​​Photo by Edouard Paiva​​Caracas, Venezuela​​


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

hastatus said:


> I'll settle this... your both wrong


enlighten us !


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> all rhoms are the same those come from Venezuela so most of us say Vinny rhom. but all rhoms are just rhoms.


Hi Tensa,
How do you know those came from Venezuela?!..I posted this video clip last year in the "pics and vids" section and I don't recall the narrator saying anything about where those rhoms were filmed at...IMO, they look fully grown diamond variants!...Bad-ass prehistoric monster looking things!...








[/quote]

true diamonds are from peru. and i honestly dont remember where i found it from but it could be because of some of the other species seen in the video or because of some other source of information. im sure someone else knows the answer. but over the years that video has been used for marketing for when some people got their hands on vinny rhoms and customers ask do they look like the video. its hard to get that shape some rhoms very very very few have it others get it because of lack of nourishment because those ones really are just in bad shape in that video even though they are in the wild.
[/quote]

Cariba + Irrittans = Venezuela.

The whole movie was filmed in Venezuela.
[/quote]

thanks JZ i couldnt remember if those P's were in the video or not because its been awhile since i saw it and i was too lazy to look through the video again lol


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> I'm guessing this is what a true vinny rhom look in home aquarium, picture is from opefe hobbyist photo album
> _Serrasalmus rhombeus_
> Approximately 11 inches TL​​Photo by Edouard Paiva​​Caracas, Venezuela​​


Nice! I notice that these have a distinct hump/bulge which looks different from my Xingus and others that I've seen... Wonder how that Rhom looks today if still alive...


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

After doing some research, it seems others have asked the same question as me and most agree it is the Venezuelan (Vinny) Rhom. Looks like these are impossible to get as well. Do they ever get sold at any of the retailers or are they now another piece of unobtainium?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

They are obtainable once in a while but venezala I don't think is exporting much (if any) p's right now so your best chance is from another hobbiest who got one exported a while ago. There isn't going to be any real differnece in a vinny or any other rhom.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

In the american classifieds there is one for sale in MN.. I would pick it up if I could cross the border.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> They are obtainable once in a while but venezala I don't think is exporting much (if any) p's right now so your best chance is from another hobbiest who got one exported a while ago. *There isn't going to be any real differnece in a vinny or any other rhom.*


x2 the highlighted part is the most important thing to know.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

go get your passport JZ


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I gotta get my PAL licensing done first

PAL = Firearms.


----------

